# durable medical equipment billing



## ploegeral (Aug 23, 2016)

Does a modifier need to be used with a DME code billed with an E/M code? (we billed 99213 along with A4565 arm sling)


----------



## jbmonroe (Oct 20, 2016)

*Arm Slings*

Was this billed to Medicare? Medicare does not consider slings to be medically necessary so they will be denied. Some commercial payers may require LT or RT.

This article may be helpful in regards to other DME: http://www.vqorthocare.com/vq-ortho...nals/physician-billing-for-dme-and-orthotics/


----------

